# Ariens Pro 28 Rack & Pinion



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I've noticed the chute gear (item # 10) on the chute control has a hex head bolt holding it in place. On mine it looks like the hex bolt screws directly into the hex shaft.

The drawing does not show this bolt. Instead it shows a hair pin through the hex shaft which protrudes well past the gear itself.

http://partsradar.arinet.com//Scrip...yvKmhv4=&ilSC=50&ilIV=0&ilBR=0&ilIF=J&ilRE=24

Photo: 

http://content.screencast.com/users...94-4ba3-8003-00862239138c/2014-01-29_1140.png


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah, that's not correct what you have on yours.  I have a pin like the IPL shows.

Did you buy it used?

If you bought that new and you haven't removed any of those bolts, someone at your dealership is trying to pull a fast one on you. You can clearly see those bolt heads have been messed with numerous times. The one almost looks to have partially rounded edges from using the wrong size wrench/socket.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought it new, from a dealer.


----------



## JJTucker (Jan 11, 2014)

That doesn't look like a bolt on the chute gear. It looks like the end of the hex shaft has been cut off and rounded.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

JJTucker said:


> That doesn't look like a bolt on the chute gear. It looks like the end of the hex shaft has been cut off and rounded.


AHH, you just might be right. If this is what it truly is, that hex shaft should be slid further towards the front and then you should see the hole for the retaining pin. Don't know why you don't have a retaining pin..?

Can you clarify exactly what we are seeing?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

On the handle assembly itself looking below the handle slotted grommet one can see the shaft protruding what looks to be a normal 3/4" or so and a cotter pin going through it. On the rack & pinion end it seems the shaft has been cut off leaving about 1/8" of the hex shaft exposed where it exits the chute gear. My eyes are poor for seeing detail, I could not tell it was cut, I thought it was a nut.

Tip Of The Hat And A Fat Cigar To JJTucker for noticing what was really going on. Thanks.

This is just so wrong. No one should need go through such angst. :


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> On the handle assembly itself looking below the handle slotted grommet one can see the shaft protruding what looks to be a normal 3/4" or so and a cotter pin going through it. On the rack & pinion end it seems the shaft has been cut off leaving about 1/8" of the hex shaft exposed where it exits the chute gear. My eyes are poor for seeing detail, I could not tell it was cut, I thought it was a nut.
> 
> Tip Of The Hat And A Fat Cigar To JJTucker for noticing what was really going on. Thanks.
> 
> This is just so wrong. No one should need go through such angst. :


Sounds like the rod was installed backwards, which WOULD have been installed by the dealership. The cotter pin end needs to go on the rack & pinion side. I took delivery on mine in the crate and that's one of the things which require setup. The other side of the rod has two "wings" which act as a stop and those are there to stop the rod from sliding too far and into the plastic cover on the rack & pinion end. You'll see what I mean when you remove the rod.

Sounds like your dealership didn't read the manual.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

That would mean the wings have been cut off?? Also I should not see a cotter pin on the handle assembly end? 

Photo:

http://content.screencast.com/users...93-46c5-9edb-af124f720e66/2014-01-29_1811.png

http://content.screencast.com/users...c3-4767-915d-48ed3dadf9e8/2014-01-29_1813.png


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Your rod was installed BACKWARDS - Eh-haw - I would steer clear of that Dealer!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it cut? Does anyone know how long it's supposed to be? The parts diagram shows what appears to be two holes for cotter pins at each end with only one hole at each end as being populated with a pin. 

I don't see any holes for a pin on the rack & P side.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Is it cut? Does anyone know how long it's supposed to be? The parts diagram shows what appears to be two holes for cotter pins at each end with only one hole at each end as being populated with a pin.
> 
> I don't see any holes for a pin on the rack & P side.


I don't know for sure if it has been cut. The two ends look to have nice beveled edges, so I doubt it has been.

take the rod out and turn it around....you'll then have your hole on the rack & pinion side.

Meanwhile, I would call that dealer and chew some a$$. Bring the owners manual with and point out where it describes how to properly install the chute rod. Unbelievable.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> That would mean the wings have been cut off?? Also I should not see a cotter pin on the handle assembly end?
> 
> Photo:
> 
> ...


no, there should not be any pin on the handle side. That end if free to slide inside the bushing. When you pick up and push down on the handle bars you will see that slide...or in your case it probably slides more on the rack & pinion side.

Read the owners manual, it describes how to install it and then you can compare that to what the 3 ring circus did.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Not sure what it is... Mine seems to be about an inch longer (after the cotter pin). What SN blower do you have? You might have a previous year model, though I don't think Ariens has spent any money changing that Crappy chute control over the years.. I will take a look at mine when I get home tonight


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wish this conversation was going on yesterday, as I had my rod removed from the machine and I could have easily measured it. How far it sticks out on the ends will depend on your handlebar position. I moved mine to the upper bolt holes to get the grips at a higher position. Mine will therefore stick out farther than yours will if yours is set at the stock grip height.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Pro 28 model 926038 built Aug 2013


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Earlier I was looking at the wrong drawing. So now when looking at the correct drawing the hex rod only has the cotter pin hole on the rack & pinon end. So shaft most likely is not cut, just backwards like you fellows said. 

Looks like I got the shaft!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would definitely call them and let them know they might want to first learn how to properly put a snowblower together before they start selling them.

I would also report them to Ariens.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, for sure I will do that on both counts. This has been an ordeal from the get go and I won't soon forget.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I didn't tell the dealer today. I did tell Ariens though. They took a mild interest and simply said I could turn it around myself or simply have the dealer take care of it. Given the two options I think it is best if I at least try to do this myself.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, Just finished the rod reversal. Not a bad job, except the retainer for the handle assembly came off. I think because it may also have been put on backwards . Had to play and curse at it a bit to get it back on with the teeth facing out. I have a few photos, one of which is my single stage Toro.










http://screencast.com/t/P43jlD6aJTJ1

http://screencast.com/t/sx2hHQM6U3ca

http://screencast.com/t/rIknMpg8vW



Thanks for the help you guys! I'm very glad I found this site.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

looks good! Can you get full lock to lock chute swing yet?


Before I bent my handle rod, it looked just like yours. The chute in center position would place the handle in the center position. Although this would leave extra handle "room" when swinging to the left and not enough handle "room" to get full swing to the right. After I bent the handle rod, it's no longer centered when the chute is on center, but I can get full lock to lock swings, both right and left. Personally, I'd rather have my full chute rotation vs having the chute and handle both be on center.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

The first 2 photo links have photos of the modified grommet in place. Doing the grommet mod was the best way for me to get full turn rotation. So I'm pretty happy with the way chute rotation works now. I did consider bending the handle, That is what most likely would be the ideal way to set things right. In my case it would have resulted in a grommet mod on both sides of the grommet. Which would make for a more symmetrical appearance. As it stands though I think it looks good enough. I will be taking the cover off to check a few things just to make sure there are no more unpleasant surprises.


A man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

My baffle came in, I took a ride to dealer to get it. I told him the chute shaft was in backwards. I was met immediate resistance. I explained the the rod pin ear end was through and pined on the chute handle assembly. He said yes, that's correct. We received service memos from Ariens, several in fact and that's how it is supposed to be. When I told him I reversed it so the pin and ears are on the rack & pinion side he shock his head no.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Chute rotation was 100% in the garage, but on the driveway it could not make the last 10 degrees clockwise. I'm confident a little tweaking will set it to right as it is very close to completing the rotation..


----------

